# New Avatar Poll Tiebreaker



## Knight Otu (Jul 14, 2005)

Since the other poll ended up with a 10/10 tie on avatar two and three, these two will now enter a tiebreaker poll. This time, no obligatory nonsense option, and only one vote per person. Also, this time, there's a time limit.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

OMG, Which is which?  I liked number 2 from before better...  Is that the Bone Knight?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 14, 2005)

Yep, Nr 2 from the previous poll is the bone knight in this poll. Nr 3 from the previous poll is the stone knight in this poll.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yep, Nr 2 from the previous poll is the bone knight in this poll. Nr 3 from the previous poll is the stone knight in this poll.




Okay, I've voted you can close the poll now.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Once again humoring BS!  Voted as I was told.       I do have to it admit it is a cool pic, but so is the other one.    hmmm did I vote wrong??


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Once again humoring BS!  Voted as I was told.




I did no such thing...  In fact, I don't even know who this woman is.

How did you get my last name!


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I did no such thing...  In fact, I don't even know who this woman is.
> 
> How did you get my last name!




I, in fact stole your name.  *MUHAHAHAHAHAHA*

No you didnt tell me to vote.    I am independent and can make my own choices and the bone was cooler.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 14, 2005)

And the winner is...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 14, 2005)

and another one...


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 14, 2005)

Go Stone Knight!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 15, 2005)

I sense more tomfoolery here!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I sense more tomfoolery here!




How so?  Oh and do you like my signature?  I decided to bust RA in the chops a few more times...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 15, 2005)

...where did the "no change" option go?!

I knew I should have created five accounts and voted for it with all of them!!


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

You are such a stinker BS.      I dont know why people put up with you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I knew I should have created five accounts and voted for it with all of them!!




You know what you should do...?  Fined the PbP forums again or are we doing WoW based leveling now?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I dont know why people put up with you.




I’m a Moderator...  ENworld won’t let them put me on their ignore lists.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Well someone should find a way to override that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well someone should find a way to override that.



Nagged by message board….  The joys of life.  :\


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Sorry.  :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sorry.  :\




It's okay, babe.    I know you cannot help yourself.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Now I am not so sure I am sorry.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 15, 2005)

Please, no Wars of the Roses over the avatar of a wholely unrelated person.

The no-change option was cruelly cut away from the tie-breaker poll since it was not tied with the other options at the time I decided for the tie-breaker. Interestingly enough, the original poll isn't tied anymore. Someone snuck a vote in after I asked for closure and before Darkness closed the thread. Though a global mod might be able to vote in closed polls...?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Please, no Wars of the Roses over the avatar of a wholely unrelated person.




Sorry, as I said she cannot help herself... 



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Someone snuck a vote in after I asked for closure and before Darkness closed the thread. Though a global mod might be able to vote in closed polls...?




The vote was in there before Darkness closed the thread, and yeah forum moderators can vote/post in closed threads.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You know what you should do...?  Fined the PbP forums again or are we doing WoW based leveling now?



 Actually, I've been more busy with class stuff more than WoW lately. However, tonight/this weekend I should be posting more. No papers to write or anything.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 15, 2005)

Given that this thread has a time limit, there shouldn't be a sneak-in vote this time.
I just hope it doesn't end up tied again!


----------



## Darkness (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> forum moderators can vote/post in closed threads.



 Post, yes. Vote, well... you can always open a thread, vote, and then close it again. If you were so inclined.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Post, yes. Vote, well... you can always open a thread, vote, and then close it again. If you were so inclined.



Or you could just use the edit poll option and keep the thread closed.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Or you could just use the edit poll option and keep the thread closed.



 Doing that likely leads to... irregularites. Small ones.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Doing that likely leads to... irregularities.




Like what? 

 and how?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> How so?  Oh and do you like my signature?  I decided to bust RA in the chops a few more times...



Didn't someone say: "Once again humoring BS! Voted as I was told."?    And, yes, great signature.  I'd give you a standing ovation if you could see it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'd give you a standing ovation if you could see it.




It's okay, just put it in SBlocks...


----------



## Darkness (Jul 15, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Like what?



 Everyone doing it.  Seriously, nothing big, and only in select circumstances.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Everyone doing it.  Seriously, nothing big, and only in select circumstances.



Such as?  (Sorry, I've played with polls in the talking the talk forum before...  I would like to know what I'm breaking.  )


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jul 16, 2005)

Oops!  My vote tied it up at ten to ten again!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah, Stone takes the lead!


----------



## Darkness (Jul 16, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Such as?  (Sorry, I've played with polls in the talking the talk forum before...  I would like to know what I'm breaking.  )



 Number of voters (total, as opposed to votes _per entry_), in multiple-choice polls, won't change.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Number of voters (total, as opposed to votes _per entry_), in multiple-choice polls, won't change.



Ah, cool.


----------



## Wolflord (Jul 16, 2005)

I must say, I really like the Bone Knight.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Wolflord2176, first good choice on the bone knight.   Second, that's a really big signature you got there...  Do you think you could cut it down a little or maybe sblock part of it?  

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Blow, blow, thou winter wind
Thou art not so unkind,
As man's ingratitude. 
- William Shakespeare

Don't walk behind me, I may not lead.
Don't walk in front of me, I may not follow. 
Just walk beside me and be my friend. 
- Albert Camus[/sblock]

(Quote me to see the code on how to do it.  )

Oh and welcome to ENworld!


----------



## Wolflord (Jul 16, 2005)

Does my sig look better? Thanks for the cheery hello.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Wolflord2176 said:
			
		

> Does my sig look better?




That doesn't look to bad to me. 



			
				Wolflord2176 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the cheery hello.




You're more than welcome.


----------



## Wolflord (Jul 16, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That doesn't look to bad to me.



Great. Last thing I want to be is a bother.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 19, 2005)

One more day for the poll before it closes! Every option can still win!


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 21, 2005)

And it is DECIDED! Behold my new FACE!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 22, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> And it is DECIDED! Behold my new FACE!




You’re really ugly and evil looking but I like it!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 22, 2005)

Close poll. So the intent was to make KO ugly? Probably wasn't hard to do.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You’re really ugly and evil looking!



How do you know? Did you hack into my webcam?


Wait... I don't have a webcam...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 22, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Wait... I don't have a webcam...




Oh crap! He's found us! Quick, everyone run!! And don't leave the rifles!


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Close poll.



Not yet, Darkness!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 22, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Not yet, Darkness!




You’re wearing your new avatar...  Why do you need the poll opened?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 22, 2005)

Technically, the poll is already closed. I wa thinking thread, actually. I want to give people a chance to tell me how big a mistake I made.

Doesn't need to survive long, but it'll die soonish anyway.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 22, 2005)

Well, in that case...

What a dire mistake! Egad! Your avatar will explode any minute now!


----------

